# tren pct



## Beefcake (Jan 11, 2014)

done with tren cycle.  Pct is hcg blast for two weeks.  Clomid nolva 40 40 20 20.  So with liquids would that be one dropper every other day? What mark on liquid needle and how many per week?  Been about 10 days and ran test 2 weeks longer.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 11, 2014)

Ideally you should run the HCG on cycle rather than resorting to blasting it. 

You didn't give enough info about your cycle to really tell you when to start your pct but that's something that should've been researched and already known before beginning. Please lay out the details of your cycle. 

It could be one dropper it could be more or less, it depends on the concentration of the liquid solution. You need to provide that bit of info also to figure out how much you need.


----------



## Beefcake (Jan 12, 2014)

dbol for a kick and it was awesome. 50 per day. Tren 400 test 300. Tren 12 weeks test 14. Tren made me sweat my ass off.  Aromasin and caber on hand.  Gwp for clomid and nolva.  Didn't have enough hcg for whole cycle so doing a blast.  So doing two 5k vials for a blast. Thanks for the help. Third cycle.


----------



## Beefcake (Jan 12, 2014)

sorry 50 20nolva


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 13, 2014)

Beefcake said:


> dbol for a kick and it was awesome. 50 per day. Tren 400 test 300. Tren 12 weeks test 14. Tren made me sweat my ass off.  Aromasin and caber on hand.  Gwp for clomid and nolva.  Didn't have enough hcg for whole cycle so doing a blast.  So doing two 5k vials for a blast. Thanks for the help. Third cycle.



Aromasin and caber on hand isn't enough, did you use them or have blood tests showing you didn't need them? 

I can't comment on the HCG as I don't believe there's any reason to blast it. 

Wait at least 14 days before starting PCT. Run clomid at 50/50/25/25 and nolva 40/40/20/20 or something similar.


----------



## Rumpy (Jan 13, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> Wait at least 14 days before starting PCT. Run clomid at 50/50/25/25 and nolva 40/40/20/20 or something similar.



Doc, he never said what ester either compound was.  OP, your PCT timing will be a lot different if you ran tren ace and test prop vs ethanate


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 13, 2014)

Rumpy said:


> Doc, he never said what ester either compound was.  OP, your PCT timing will be a lot different if you ran tren ace and test prop vs ethanate



I thought I saw test e but you're right. My eyes were playing tricks on me


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 13, 2014)

I just hope your GWP stuff is legit.  for a pct where you need need real stuff I would of went pharm grade


----------



## Beefcake (Jan 14, 2014)

what dose with liquid one perweek for full dose or per day
test e. Didn't have pharma source and pill source got busted or went out of business.  Hate drops


----------



## Beefcake (Jan 15, 2014)

I gather its per day and starts 17 days after last pin.  When does hcg blast start I've heard 10 days or 17 with pct?


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 15, 2014)

if your going to use hcg, use it between the time of your last pin and before you begin the serms.  

250/500 a day 2-4x a wk


----------



## Beefcake (Jan 26, 2014)

gymrat827 said:


> if your going to use hcg, use it between the time of your last pin and before you begin the serms.
> 
> 250/500 a day 2-4x a wk



yep doing 500 day until serms


----------

